# Outboard motor trailering support



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

JUST FOUND THIS SITE AND ORDERED A SET THEY ARE MUCH LESS EXPENSIVE THAN THE YAMAHA ONES AND THEY LOOK THE SAME ANY ONE ELSE TRYED THESE OUT I ALSO GOT A SET OF THERE CLIPS
http://www.m-ywedge.com/


----------

